# VIP Reassessments



## maniac (2 Feb 2013)

Do up your chin straps troops, this might be another battle. Remember this was advertised as "cutting the red tap."  They apparently even built a software tool for these specific anniversary's.  Veterans with anniversary dates in Jan 2013 already effected and rumour has it, it isn't going well.

http://veterans.gc.ca/eng/department/policy/document/877


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (4 Feb 2013)

FML!!!!  This will be fun come October.  Incoming Fight!!!

 :argument:


----------



## Armynewsguy (4 Feb 2013)

So, I am a little confused. If a member is still serving but has already been approved and receiving VIP benefits, does this now mean that they have to be reassessed by the military medical system?


----------



## wesleyd (5 Feb 2013)

MrGnr said:
			
		

> So, I am a little confused. If a member is still serving but has already been approved and receiving VIP benefits, does this now mean that they have to be reassessed by the military medical system?


Yup, I was in for an assesment with a VAC Dr. and was told that I should apply for VIP, but I will not recieve it until after I am released. Until then CF will be on the hook for it. Not sure how the process is supposed to work. Sure hope they don't tell me to suck it up when I ask for assistance with home and yard maintenance.


----------



## Rifleman62 (5 Feb 2013)

Something wrong here. If you are on a 3/6 month med cat that's recurring, or awaiting CMRB, why would the CF be on the hook for e.g. snow shoveling/lawn cutting. That's a VAC VIP responsibility. Just because you are still serving should not make you ineligible.

If, for e.g. one arm or leg was incapacitated, you are pending release when you are well enough to be released, who is responsible to shovel your snow in your PMQ/off base house?

VAC is getting worse.

Someone correct me.


----------



## maniac (6 Feb 2013)

Hey Riflemen,

The rules have changed for still serving members as it now completely falls under CF responsibility.  The still serving soldiers are not permitted to get VIP services from VAC whatsoever,  they must go to their GDMO for assessment and if approved it's then administered under a compensation benefit instruction.  I'm not sure what the equivalent program in the CF is called but VAC VIP only refers to veterans.  I believe this came into effect 1 Dec 2012.


----------



## Rifleman62 (6 Feb 2013)

Thanks maniac.


----------



## maniac (6 Feb 2013)

Here's the int from the underbelly of veterans network (based on comparison of VIP claims with anniversary dates in Jan 2013).  It's the ol' use it or loose it approach.  You will be paid biannually based on what you used in 2012.  If it did not snow in your region and you failed to claim grounds keeping based on your ethics and morals on that reason,  you loose!  Apparently, it does not pay to be honest.  Maybe it's a simplified approach but remember now it's Bluecross the insurance company administering the VIP program.

Maybe they were trying to save money on global warning!

Still haven't hit your anniversary date? You are now forced to maximize the benefit whether you need it or not or cause yourself self solicited heartache.


----------



## evanr67 (11 Feb 2013)

I just got off the phone with my Voc/Rehab Councillor and she confirmed that you will only be advanced the amount of money that you spent last year and that will be the budget after your anniversary date so if you have outstanding services that you haven't completed make sure you do them before your roll over date or they will be gone. I was hoping that the way it would work in the future is that we still had the existing budget that we were pre approved for for but we were only advanced the amount of money we spent and if we needed more we could just claim it after the fact like we can do now. As an example its hard to predict the snow removal required where I live and this year I just did pay per use so if we get more snow next year I'm sol. When I brought that situation up to my Councillor they said for situations like that we could ask for the budget to be increased  but it would have to be done after the fact.


----------



## evanr67 (1 May 2013)

My anniversary date for VIP is coming up on May 20Th is there anyone that has been thru the new system that can advise me of what to expect as far as payment dates or any situation that might affect funding being canceled or just general knowledge of the new system.

Thanks


----------



## combatpostie (2 May 2013)

Like Maniac said, if your a veteran (like I am) than your ok, you get your two payments (anniversay/6moths later) based on 2012 rates, you get a chance to ask for more, they will let you know of deadline once you get your first payment. My anniversay was March 21rst and I had til end July 2013 to upgrade or better put ask for more in ref with VIP grid.  (which goes by region) They call it the Grant Determination tool, here's the link.
http://www.veterans.gc.ca/pdf/vip-nat-rat2013.pdf


----------



## evanr67 (2 May 2013)

combatpostie said:
			
		

> Like Maniac said, if your a veteran (like I am) than your ok, you get your two payments (anniversay/6moths later) based on 2012 rates, you get a chance to ask for more, they will let you know of deadline once you get your first payment. My anniversay was March 21rst and I had til end July 2013 to upgrade or better put ask for more in ref with VIP grid.  (which goes by region) They call it the Grant Determination tool, here's the link.
> http://www.veterans.gc.ca/pdf/vip-nat-rat2013.pdf



Thanks that really helps


----------

